# Cuddly pets that doesn't smell?



## ohhsnap

Hi! I've wanted another pet type for a while now. I already have 2 female gerbils and i love them. 

Buuut is there any pets that doesn't smell bad and are also friendly and cuddly? Sorry if my english is bad hahah, i'm from sweden :3


----------



## cava14 una

Every living thing has it's own smell including humans. What smells bad to you migh not to me and vice versa. Even if I said I had rats and the best way to stop smell was to change litter trays and hammocks and wipe down shelves every day they would probably still smell to you as over cleaning can make them scent mark the cage more.

I was given 2 female rats as the person who owned them couldn't stand the smell. Since I have no sense of smell at all after I had had them a few days I asked a friend to have a good sniff in the two rooms one where the boys were and the other with the girls. She said she didn't find either smell unpleasant but thought the girls smell was a bit sharper boys were musky,

I think you need to decide what pet you want and then spend time around them if smell is so important to you

HTH


----------



## Latekin

Most pets will have some sort of smell, as Cava said, it's just a matter of working out what smells you don't find unpleasant. Spend some time around friends that have pets, and spend some time researching what sort of animals/breeds suit you and your lifestyle, maybe inquire with some breeders or breed associations to get some ideas.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

I've had many of the small pets on your list at one time or another and can confirm that they all smell! I would go for male rats - the smell is a warm, musky one, and they are incredibly affectionate and clever.


----------



## Latekin

Seconding Blaise - even the reptiles have a smell. Used to volunteer at a reptile center...holy cow! It wasn't bad, but boy was it noticeable! The snake tanks could get really bad in Summer....


----------



## ForestWomble

I've had dogs, cats, hamsters and now I have gerbils.

Dogs: As I grew up with dogs I never noticed a smell with them, unless they rolled in something or got muddy or/and wet (which with one of the dogs was fairly often!) 

Cats: The actual cat didn't smell, but the food and litter trays stank to me, the smell of food and litter trays has put me off having a cat tbh. 

Hamsters: For as long as you clean the cage out regularly and well (I had to clean my hamsters cages weekly) I never found an issue with smell, apart from one hamster, but she was sick, but to deal with the smell I had to clean out her toilet corner daily. The only smell I came across with the hamsters was a urine smell but that was quick to deal with.


----------

